
Will Verizon’s New Three-Cent Hike Kill SMS Services?  - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/12/will-verizons-new-three-cent-hike-kill-sms-services/
======
nuggien
For something like twitter, like the article says, I doubt this will have much
of an effect. Lots of people use sms to send tweets to twitter. But I don't
think there are people with more than a couple followers who would be crazy
enough to opt to receive updates through sms.

